# PC monitor or HDTV?



## Goodman (Dec 28, 2011)

Since HDTV are pretty much "cheap" these days , i wonder if i would see any real difference between that & a PC monitor 16:9?

If there were only 720p HDTV i wouldn't even think about it but now with HDTV with 1080p that is something to think about

I can get anything between 32-40" HDTV (1920x1080) for the same price or less as an 27" PC monitor with same resolution (1920x1080) 

The only thing i am not sure are dot pitch on HDTV 1080p compare to an 16:9 monitor?
I guess that wouldn't matter much on 32" HDTV vs 27" monitor but i guess it would show more on 40" HDTV , what do you thing?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a great question,I use a 40 inch Samsung HDTV as a monitor and I notice nothing between it and the 27 inch one on the other computer.Just i can sit at my couch and game and have less eye stress.Just one thing is crtl -+ will give you the text bigger smaller ounce you have it to your like your golden on a HDTV .


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2011)

For a PC I actually prefer a 24 in HDTV or Monitor it doesn't mater. anything bigger and it annoying


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 28, 2011)

So long as they're both 1920x1080 there wouldn't really be any differences except for the fact that things look to be slightly bigger in the display with a slightly screen dimension-wise.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 28, 2011)

Jetster said:


> For a PC I actually prefer a 24 in HDTV or Monitor it doesn't mater. anything bigger and it annoying



Not for me wider the better , i just which we could get 21:9 monitors for cheap but i guess ill have to wait another 5 years or so...

I am not worry about the response time as the 32"HDTV is 6ms compare to my 5ms PC monitor but i wonder about the dot pitch as i have no info on the HDTV i was looking for

The other thing i wonder is how it would look since i would use it as a PC monitor , ill be siting between 10" to 18" away for it & that is why i think i will not go over 32" but than again 40" would be cool when watching movies or tv-series or just use half of it for web surfing & the other half for a movie...


----------



## nt300 (Dec 28, 2011)

For the PC stick with a PC monitor. Monitors for the PC has much better options and res than HDTVs. The TVs are stuck on 1080p and 720p, the monitors are not, but depends on what you choose.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

just test the TV first, some look horrible for text even at native 1080p. they up/downscale internally, so the image can look like ass - but you cant tell from movies/TV, you need to try something with fine text.


----------



## technicks (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a 26'' Asus monitor for my pc and a 32'' Samsung Full HD tv. Few days back i hooked up the tv to the pc to play BF3 and it really doesn't look that great. Apart from the screen size i rather play on my monitor.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

i've been very tempted to setup a HDTV guide for PC users, maybe i should get around to it.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've been very tempted to setup a HDTV guide for PC users, maybe i should get around to it.



Yes please


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yes please



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2499874#post2499874


done


----------



## Goodman (Dec 28, 2011)

nt300 said:


> For the PC stick with a PC monitor. Monitors for the PC has much better options and res than HDTVs. The TVs are stuck on 1080p and 720p, the monitors are not, but depends on what you choose.



I didn't know that , so ill be stock with only 1 or 3 resolution on a 1080 HDTV (480 ,720 ,1080)?
That could be a problem with some games... 



Mussels said:


> just test the TV first, some look horrible for text even at native 1080p. they up/downscale internally, so the image can look like ass - but you cant tell from movies/TV, you need to try something with fine text.



That is what i am worry about is text on the HDTV but i guess on a real 1080p HDTV that would be ok?

BTW: Saw your little HDTV guide thanks! for that but , what i would like to see is pictures of texts , video & games on 1080p HDTV vs Monitor , i know you only have an 720p HDTV but still it will give us an idea of what to expect...

Thank! you all for your input & keep them coming as i have not decided yet on what to buy


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 28, 2011)

I have been using a Plasma 50" 1080P and it is on my desk being used as a monitor and I love it and have no issues at all being that close to such a big screen. All my friends are like WOW that's awesome. The HDTV has options in the menu and some of the settings makes the text look blurry but hey them settings are no good anyway!

Its the HDTV in my sig.


----------

